
Translation Startup Unbabel (YC W14) Unveils New Smartcheck Technology - vasco_
http://techcrunch.com/2015/09/11/translation-startup-unbabel-unveils-new-smartcheck-technology/
======
welder
> In July it had its best month ever, surpassing $100,000 in monthly revenue
> for the first time

Is this revenue going to Unbabel or just passing through to the translator?

(See #6 here:
[http://a16z.com/2015/08/21/16-metrics/](http://a16z.com/2015/08/21/16-metrics/))

~~~
vasco_
Hi, this is Vasco, I am Unbabel's CEO. We have a margin, of course, that
depends on several factors.

